# New Kimber



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

There's nothing I don't like about this new Kimber revolver from the hammer, trigger, laser and caliber.

http://thinkingafield.org/2017/02/kimber-broadens-k6s-revolver-line.html


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking revolver. I just dont like the .357 mag. I had a couple long ago. A Ruger Security Six and a S&W, which I think was a 686. I dont like the "Loud Crack" that the 357 makes, lol

If I were going to carry a revolver it would be in 45acp, 45LC or even a .44spl. But thats just my opinion a lot of people swear by the .357. I shot quite a few Javelina with the 125gr and 146 gr and the 158gr. The 146 was by far the best at putting down a Javelina, but most of them required a second shot to completely stop them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Following that "loud crack" will be the sound of silence when the threat has been neutralized. A noteworthy trade-off.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Following that "loud crack" will be the sound of silence when the threat has been neutralized. A noteworthy trade-off.


Agreed .. silence is golden .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the 357. It will deafen you though. I've carried a GP-100 just about all my days hunting with rifle, shotgun, or handgun. It's enough to ward off, finish off, or kill anything that will pester you in AZ,
Except maybe a buffalo.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've made the same mistake (hunting with no ear protection) with my .44 Mag and will forever be paying the price. A seasoned handgun hunter will use ear protection or even noise canceling ear muffs. Same at the range. So, who cares about noise? Heck, anything I carry afield for bigger game is much louder than a .357. Just gotta think ahead.

If some scum needs to be popped, nothing on the quiet side would be my first choice anyway.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I still dont like a .357 !!!! Never said it wasnt a good round, guess its just like I dont like long action rifles, I will always buy the short action. LMAO, read the quote below my signature, if your going to make a hole make it a big one. Again I will say I lost a couple of Javelina from using a .357 , maybe it was the bullet type, but I know placement was good, never have lost one with a .44 mag


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The .44's a tough carry.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Not really, for the 7-1/2" Ruger Redhawk, I use a custom cross draw or shoulder holster. For the 6" S&W, I have shoulder holster and hip holster. Then the Ruger Vaquero, I wear the western type holster. None of these seem bad after you get use to the 8" S&W 460 XVR, which I use a bandolier type. Again just my preference.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry, Ed. I was referring to concealed carry, which I believe the Kimber was designed for.

Those sidearms you are carrying gotta make a bit of noise, as well. At least Dirty Harry had no trouble toting them concealed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, OK different scenario now. But still dont like the .357 lmao !! I will carry a .45acp

But Glen , both of the 44's in double action can be carried concealed easily with a shoulder holster, just not a practical application in most situations that might come up. I prefer inside the waist band and almost centered on belly, proven to be the fastest draw. I guess we could go on and on on the subject.

What do you prefer to carry and where ? Is it a 357 ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Glock 10mm auto on a belt holster. Energy is between the .357 and .44 mag. Makes noise, too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good choice !! I have a buddy that hunts Javelina with one but it has the extended barrel, dont know the length though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Any idea what that weighs fully loaded Glen. I've considered the 10mm.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a model 29 Glock and weighs 2 pounds, 1 ounce fully loaded with 10 Corbons. Mine is an older model without the rail(s), so I put a LaserLyte rear sight on it. Much flatter than any wheel gun with such horsepower and 4 more shots. Never has failed to fire.


----------

